# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Moeite met slikken:wat kan het zijn?

## Jelmer

Hallo

Ik heb soms last van dat ik moeilijker dingen doorslik(bijv droge cake), maar bij sommige dingen slik ik het heel makkelijk door. Ik ben 14 jaar rook niet drink niet en leef gezond. Ik ben er bang voor dat ik iets heb. Ik ben hypogonder en denk altijd dat ik iets heb. Kan iemand mij geruststellen(of juist niet) dat ik geen ernstige ziekte heb.

Jelmer

----------


## marieke

Hoi Jelmer,

Ik denk dat het heel normaal is dat je droge cake minder makkelijk doorslikt dan bijvoorbeeld een hap vers witbrood met hagelslag...
Iedereen krijgt droog eten moeilijker weg.
Wel lastig dat je hypogonder bent, dan zie je overal wel wat engs in op het gezondheidsgebied.
Maar aan je verhaal te horen is er echt niets aan de hand.
Mocht je nu nog steeds angstig zijn dan zou ik als ik jou was gewoon even je dokter bellen en je verhaal voorleggen.

----------


## mysterie

omdat je hypogonder bent denk je bij het doorslikken
dat je het niet kan doorslikken vanwege iets..

met als gevolg dat het blijft steken in je keel.

droog brood heb je natuurlijk zowieso water of iets bij nodig.

----------


## 3e jaars geneeskunde student

NIks aan de hand,

iedereen heeft dit weleens

----------

